# MBTA start date / info



## Guest

Just found out that i may be attending MBTA academy anyone out there been through it yet ? 
Anyone heard of a start date?
Thanks


----------



## BPD3352

I know one just started 12/10


----------



## SargeLorenzo

I heard from someone(2 days ago) on the MBTA PD that there would be an academy starting in March.


----------



## onetime

Any idea how many they are looking to put through?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the input. Im confirmed for a March 10,2008 start date


----------

